# Has Anyone Tried This Tubing ?



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I get most of my tubes from Latex Tubing .com then I was buying my 5/16OD stuff. But they have a 3/32 I.D. x 3/64 W. - 3/16 O.D. tube that may take the place of 1842 ?

This tube is a bit larger OD, but is thin wall .0466 so it should be faster than the 1/16ID x 1/16W x 3/16OD that I use ?

The circumference of 1842 is .518, the circumference of 3/16 is .589 so I should have more elastic than 1842 ... but I don't know how to figure that out ;- (

Anyway has anyone used this tubing , and how does it perform speed wise to 1842 ?

On the same note has anyone tried SimpleShot's Medium tubing? it has a .047 wall .125ID and may out perform 1842 in a looped configuration too ? I may order some from SimpleShot to give it a try.

wll

EDIT: I just ordered some medium from SimpleShot to try.


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Once again sir you embark on another fact finding mission,

I shall be following this thread with interest. Keep us posted Wll I look forward to hearing your findings.

Clint


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Barky Bow said:


> Once again sir you embark on another fact finding mission,
> 
> I shall be following this thread with interest. Keep us posted Wll I look forward to hearing your findings.
> 
> Clint


LOL, LOL....I look forward to it too; - ) I would love a tube that is even more efficient than 1842 with the weight of ammo I'm using. 1745 is good and a bit tougher than 1842, and the 3/16OD I have is a bit tougher yet, but does not quite have the speed of 1745 though close.

So far 1842 has passed every tube I have shot with ammo in a huge variance of weight, from 3/8" steel (280+fps @ 54gr) to 1/2oz lead egg weights (210fps @ 214gr) ... it is amazing stuff, my 1/2" steel @130gr is cruising out at ~240fps with a 7 Inch static length and a 36+ draw ...... but it must be pulled back with an elongation factor of 500%+ ----- I'm pulling in the 525% area !

This thin1842 tube beats out my Green Dub, which I really love, beats out my 5/16OD, which is one of my favorites. To tell the truth every time I shoot it I'm in awe of the speed. ------ and yes I'm getting more speed with this than 1745 as I mentioned, although I like the little added toughness of the 1745. My 3/16"OD x 1/16"W is tougher yet, but not quite the speed ... I may just have to increase the elongation factor a bit on those heavier tubes.

wll


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

How does this new tube compare in relation to band life or is it still to soon to tell. It always seems to be that as you get more and more speed out of a certain rubber the less life you get so if this new tube has decent band life you have probably got the perfect tubes...... (I think???)


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Barky Bow said:


> How does this new tube compare in relation to band life or is it still to soon to tell. It always seems to be that as you get more and more speed out of a certain rubber the less life you get so if this new tube has decent band life you have probably got the perfect tubes...... (I think???)


I went out to my shooting spot again after my last post.

Temp was about 83deg:

1842 was shooting 3/8" steel at about 295fps+, 5/8" marbles in the high 260's fps +

1745 was shooting 3/8' in the 280fps area and 5/8 marbles in the mid 250's fps +

3/16OD was shooting 5/8" marbles in the low 250's fps, I did not shoot 3/8" steel because of to much finger slap with this tubing.

I can say that tube life with the 1842 is OK, so far, it does not last as long as the 1745 that I'm using. I probably get 400+ shots out of the 1842 ? I don't know, but with that kind of speed I don't care, the tubes are cheap.

If I can go a couple of full week ends of shooting, that is OK for me. I would much rather get 295fps+ and get ~400 shots than 270fps and 700 shots. I always carry three Modified F-16's with me. as they are very thin and fit in my carry bag. They, as of these past months or so have 1842 or 1745 looped attached.

It will be interesting to see how the SimpleShot medium tubes do ;- ) I would love to get some 3/16OD 3/64 wall tubes, but I have to buy a hole role just to test ;- (

wll

Side note just now:

My static length on the 3/16od was 7.5" I just cut it down to 7", that gives me an 2.5" more effective draw length and the rubber I cut off weighed 14grs .. that is going to change things a bit for sure !

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well being I'm so patient ....*NOT !*

I just bought some 3/32id x 3/64w x 3/16od in black to give it a try. As I mentioned about I have some of SimpleShots medium tubing coming too. (this could be a rip snorter, but we will see.)

As much as I love the Chinese tubing their shipping sucks and their quality control has not been the best as of late. If I can find easy to get American tubing that equals 1842 or exceeds it, I'm in pig heaven.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Right now, 1842, 1745 and this tube 3/16"od x .047 are my go to tubes ... I'm using the 3/16" a lot the past week or so ;- )

wll


----------

